# Lowndes Co.



## Hawire (Sep 16, 2007)

9-15-07
Edge of hardwoods,with acorns dropping, overlooking Iron Clay peas, and cotton field. About 7:30 had 5 does and 3 yearlings in front of me. I picked out the biggest doe and let her have it. Several hours later and 90 degree heat still haven't found here. Great blood, can't find arrow either. Pretty well upset about this one. I don't get it.

9-16-07
Same set up. At daylight have a doe come in but doesn't offer a shot. Maybe 10 min. later spike comes in. I give him a pass. Great looking deer, but young.

Saw some deer. Not exactly happy about all the events, but on a positve note, I found 4 fresh scapes in a dried up flat pond off the cotton field. 2 of them had pee in them that was still wet. Alot of rubs. I know where I'll be come Sat. morning.


----------



## creekhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Since my farm is in both Lowndes and Berrian Counties, I copied the report I left on the Berrian County post to this post:

My sons and I hunted Saturday thru this morning. We saw lots of does, a spike, a young 5-pointer, and lots of turkeys (gobblers and hens). The 5-pointer was feeding in food plot with 2-does at one point! 

Sunday morning was the best hunt. It was about 55-degrees and we saw about 20-deer that morning, but no big bucks. 

The heat yesterday and this morning was awful guys! I'm not going back into the woods until it cools down some. 

There is no sign of the rut even getting started at our farm. A buck has ruined two of my newly planted sawtooth oaks with his rubbing! He completely broke then in two.

Georgia Boys Deer Processing (off Val-Del Road) had about 20-hanging in the cooler Monday morning when we took a young spike my son killed (dad-gummit) by there . Only one of the deer had a nice rack (8-point from Brooks County).  Most of the does were small and the bucks were all small, with the exception of the 8-point from Brooks County. 

Come-on cool weather!


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Anybody have a recent report from Lowndes? I will probably be down next week hunting with a friend on some of his family's land.


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

*Lowndes Hunting Report*

HenryHunter:

They are rutting at my farm that borders Lowndes and Berrian counties. I saw a buck mount a doe day before yesterday and plenty of big buck tracks in the trails and food plots. 

Good luck!


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 15, 2007)

That's good to here. I think that we are going to be hunting somewhere around Hahira.


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Nov 26, 2007)

What kind of habitat is everybody hunting? I've been sitting on a huge L-shaped foot plot for three weeks now and have only seen about 6 does and two button bucks. The food plot borders an open field on one side and a think woodline on the other side. Any chance the deer are stalling in the woods because of the food thats back there? Any other helpful thoughts on what I could do to get them to come out?


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm not seeing any deer in the food plots until after dark. I saw 3-does Friday morning at 7:00 deep in the woods. They were feeding on acorns. I haven't senn a big buck this season. Only does and small bucks. I know they are there though, as I see plenty of big buck tracks.


----------



## dukekeystone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Looking 4 Club/Lease*

I live in Lowndes Co. Looking for club/lease in/around surrounding counties for myself + hunting partner for the 2008-2009 season. Was wondering if any clubs or land owners in the area had any openings. Would be willing to help with plots & any other maintenance. Currently hunt on Moody AFB and have been taking deer, but it is only open on the weekends. Looking for place to hunt all week long, meet new folks, drink a beer, and tell some stories.


----------



## gobblingghost (Feb 6, 2008)

Trying to find a club in this area is not easy unless you have deep pockets


----------



## creekhunter (Feb 6, 2008)

*Lowndes County Club*

See Dave Leonard at Fisherman's Paradise, just off Bemiss Rd, at Castle Park Shopping Center. Dave is in charge of a lease in Lanier County (I think). They had openings last year.


----------



## Camokid (Mar 7, 2008)

*Help.....please*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------

